# Layout in progress



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I have been building this layout for a year and a half. It is a 4 X 6. I would like it larger but is all the room I have in the house. I work on it a while than stop for a while and just think what will look good. I haven't decided how to make the roads yet.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice job on such a small space!

Nothing like living in a caboose and driving a Shelby Cobra...


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Yea, but that caboose is the beginning of a yard office. The front side says Yard Masters Office and a sign that says Safety First. The Yardmaster must be making a good salary for a car like that. LOL


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

A very nice 4x6 indeed. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

For a small layout, this is pretty cool. Nice work so far, Tramp!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

How often have we said you can't do much with a layout
that size.

And now you've gone and proved us wrong. 

Very good work.

Don


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the good comments. The inner loop is independent from the outer loop. That way, I can run two trains and do switching at the same time. As I work on it, I will post pictures. I am still at a loss as how to make the road. Not sure what to use as far as material. I thought about just making gravel roads running through a small out of the way town. Any suggestions would be helpful. A little bit about the scenery. As you can tell, I used woodland scenic material for the greens and the trees. For the gravel (or rocks) I used the stuff that is used to spread on the cement to absorb oil and such. I picked up a small bag at work, came home and strained it into 3 piles - fine, small and large. When I put in on the layout, I paint the surface, spread the fine grass then spread the fine gravel then came back with fine burnt grass then added coarse turf, a little bit of small rocks and glued down, then a few large rocks. After that was done, I added in shrubs and what ever else I had on hand.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Here are some more progress pictures.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Tramp, you packed a lot to look at in a small space...nice job!! As for your roads, some guys use fine grit sandpaper cut to shape. The flint-type paper is black, and could be weathered to resemble asphalt. The regular sandpaper could be used for gravel roads. Just one suggestion....


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

So I'm curious about your mountains/hills. I really like what you've done there. Care to share your technique? What I especially like is how narrow they are, residing between two pretty narrow rails..


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

When I first started, I wanted to make a tunnel, but then decided to make the mountains. Here is that way I did it. I stapled window screen to the board and left some play in the middle. Then I stuffed the inside with newspaper and squeezed the screen to get the initial shape I wanted. After that, I used the woodland scenic cloth over the screen. When that dried, I used sheetrock mud over that to put more shape the mountains and it also made the screen very stiff and hard. As that was drying, I used a kitchen knife to shape the final look, then cutting grooves here and there. I had to stay with it for about an hour as the mud keep shifting while it was drying. When all that dried, I used the woodland scenic colors for the final color of the mountains. Then I put grass here and there. For the small rocks, from work, I got some of the stuff they use to soak up oil on the floor. I strained that into small, medium and large rocks glued them down for a final look. It is still work in progress because when I look at them, I think I need some green here or small rocks there and I ponder on it for a while before I do anything. Suggestions are always appreciated. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey - thanks for the info. I think they look quite nice.. May try the technique myself!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*relistically driving surfaces in h.o. 1/87th scale suggestions?*

very nice layout and details. You asked earlier about making roads. What material to use?
In the small area I have to represent a road/street.
I came to the realization, that painted styrene plastic sheets from evergreen make
exceptionally nice/realistic roads/streets. this being concrete or asphalt. Depending what
areas this is represented in. City or country. With the smaller area to work with the width of the driving surface can be~3 1/2" roughly two (2) car widths wide approximately. Thank you, tr1


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Cajun Freight! N les employees parlent francias?

DT


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Wish I could speak French but I can not.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Where in Louisiana do you live? I live between St Martinville and Lafayette. Talked to modeler about a year ago from La but lost touch with him.

DT


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I am from Lafayette. I haven't messed with the trains in a few months. Kind of lost interest, maybe after the summer, the interest will come again.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great. Well done. Love the mountain.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello neighbor, hope you get back to RR. Do you remember Ron's Railroad in the Oil Center.

DT


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I do remember Ron's. He moved to Broussard and closed down.


----------

